

Hey HackerNews: I'm looking for technical people to Beta test SuperTCP - ryno2019
https://docs.google.com/a/liveqos.com/forms/d/1MzUEEbOEnSjvBAamYVA0bNgl8vTH5LhTmXIO-mFJwGo/viewform

======
valarauca1
Any guess on the how? Part of me is just betting they flip on the Priority
Flag (if that hack still even works today).

~~~
ryno2019
Most detailed description is here: [http://www.supertcp.com/the-fundamentals-
of-a-killer-reliabl...](http://www.supertcp.com/the-fundamentals-of-a-killer-
reliable-transport-protocol-for-the-internet/)

